
C# 7 Features Worth Knowing - sconxu
http://carlosschults.net/en/csharp-7-features/
======
drblast
The out variables example for C# 7 is misleading. You don't need the

    
    
      int quantity;
    

declaration. Leaving it in there defeats the purpose of the example which is
meant to show that the declaration is not necessary :-)

~~~
madiathomas
Author probably forgot to remove that declaration statement when he copied and
pasted the new way of doing it.

------
hermitdev
A more complete list of new features (and with better examples) is available
at [0].

That being said, I think this post highlights some of more beneficial
features. Most of the others (maybe with the exception of type pattern
matching) will likely lead, I fear, to less decipherable code.

[0] [https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/03/09/new-
featu...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/03/09/new-features-
in-c-7-0/)

~~~
moomin
These are definitely the "uncontroversial" features. None of them really
change anything.

I'm not convinced by the new switch statement either, but I'll suspend
judgement until I see some examples in the wild. The examples Microsoft are
giving don't strike me as a good idea.

------
LyalinDotCom
As part of the Visual Studio 2017 launch event Mads (C# PM) also recorded a
video for those folks who prefer watching, check it out here:
[https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Visual-Studio/Visual-
Studio...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Visual-Studio/Visual-
Studio-2017-Launch/?sort=status&direction=desc&tag=csharp)

